# Sawpit Creek, Jacksonville: Need Some Pointers



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I've never fished north of Mosquito Lagoon but will be heading up to the JAX area in October. Wonder if someone would be kind enough to offer some pointers and insights about fishing in this area. You can DM me if you like. I would be happy to reciprocate by providing help in the Everglades National Park or Ten Thousand Islands area. Thanks so much.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Fishing is great in October in NE FL. There are fish to be found in the river and north and south of it in the ICW. I like fishing the marshes and reds, trout and flounder will be in them. I fish almost 100% artificial and my favorite bait is a 1/8 or 1/4 oz chartreuse jig head and a 3 inch Zman Space Guppy, Pearl or Houdini body. This season the Space Guppy is what I am having the best luck with. Put some shrimp Procure on them too. Water is starting to cool off so fish will be moving further back into the creeks. In hot water fish hang closer to the deeper water in the ICW. I also like to run to the inlets on an incoming tide, you never know what you might catch. If you are wanting to do some fly fishing you can't go wrong with a black clouser as a starting point up in the creeks. This video has some additional suggestions and I hope you have a good trip:


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Viking1 said:


> Fishing is great in October in NE FL. There are fish to be found in the river and north and south of it in the ICW. I like fishing the marshes and reds, trout and flounder will be in them. I fish almost 100% artificial and my favorite bait is a 1/8 or 1/4 oz chartreuse jig head and a 3 inch Zman Space Guppy, Pearl or Houdini body. This season the Space Guppy is what I am having the best luck with. Put some shrimp Procure on them too. Water is starting to cool off so fish will be moving further back into the creeks. In hot water fish hang closer to the deeper water in the ICW. I also like to run to the inlets on an incoming tide, you never know what you might catch. If you are wanting to do some fly fishing you can't go wrong with a black clouser as a starting point up in the creeks. This video has some additional suggestions and I hope you have a good trip:


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> I've never fished north of Mosquito Lagoon but will be heading up to the JAX area in October. Wonder if someone would be kind enough to offer some pointers and insights about fishing in this area. You can DM me if you like. I would be happy to reciprocate by providing help in the Everglades National Park or Ten Thousand Islands area. Thanks so much.


Spin or fly? That will really dictate how you fish. Regardless, the fishing is quite good in Jax in October. I’ll send a DM with some details.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Wave hi to mom and dad when you go by big pink house


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Depending on when you go to Jax , October full moon = sight fishing flooded marsh.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

FLmatt said:


> Spin or fly? That will really dictate how you fish. Regardless, the fishing is quite good in Jax in October. I’ll send a DM with some details.


A little bit of both, but mostly spin. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

If you want to talk some more after our chat on Friday, give me a call. Happy to help.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Thanks a bunch!





FLmatt said:


> Spin or fly? That will really dictate how you fish. Regardless, the fishing is quite good in Jax in October. I’ll send a DM with some details.


 @FLmatt knows his stuff!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

The biggest thing to "learn" in NE Florida waters is the tide if you're not used to it. For me growing up in the Panhandle and moving to Jacksonville, it took me a bit to learn how to catch fish at high tide. There's so much water and it all looks the same. So, if you're not used to fishing spartina grass (different story when it is truly flooded and they are tailing), finding reds can sometimes be challenging. In October, on the higher tide stages, I would recommend throwing a topwater bait; it's the perfect time of year and the mullet run will be in full swing. You'll catch trout, reds and jacks. I'd recommend timing at least one trip around low tide (couple hours before dead low) to witness the reds crawling on the banks and hammering bait on the oysters. Pick one of the creeks near Sawpit and you're almost guaranteed to see some. If they're not active, they'll still be holding around the oysters on the deeper creek edge.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Full moon in October may be a bit tricky....there's gonna be 2 of them. Oct 1 is Full Harvest moon, Oct 31 is Full Hunter's moon, also known as a Blue Moon, the second full moon in a calendar month.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

windblows said:


> The biggest thing to "learn" in NE Florida waters is the tide if you're not used to it. For me growing up in the Panhandle and moving to Jacksonville, it took me a bit to learn how to catch fish at high tide. There's so much water and it all looks the same. So, if you're not used to fishing spartina grass (different story when it is truly flooded and they are tailing), finding reds can sometimes be challenging. In October, on the higher tide stages, I would recommend throwing a topwater bait; it's the perfect time of year and the mullet run will be in full swing. You'll catch trout, reds and jacks. I'd recommend timing at least one trip around low tide (couple hours before dead low) to witness the reds crawling on the banks and hammering bait on the oysters. Pick one of the creeks near Sawpit and you're almost guaranteed to see some. If they're not active, they'll still be holding around the oysters on the deeper creek edge.


Thank you!


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

I live in JAX. I highly suggest making time to explore during low tide before you run at any speeds. There are a lof of traps up here if you aren't careful.


----------

